# equestrian_rider465's && Grace's journal <3



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey!

I've read a couple of these journals so I decided to start my own. Hope you all enjoy reading it!

April 13, 2009 (Ontario, Canada)

If you have read my post called "I'm About Ready to Give Up - Does she hate me?", (located in the Horse Training Forum) then you will know that I've been having some bucking problems with my horse. Today I went out to the barn and just decided to lunge Grace. She was very very good about it. She didn't buck once. I'm just trying to get some excersize into her.
Anyways, my coach was there and my mom told her what Grace has been doing all weekend. My coach just thought that it might be Spring jumping into her and if she continued to do it, then she would get on her and school her. This has happened with the little girl that used to own her too. So the little girl's trainer hopped on and gave Grace some good schooling and she eventually stopped. 
I hope I really have nothing to worry about, but you know that if your a horse owner, you worry about your horse all of the time! As for her 'testiness' near her back legs, I think that she's just being a Grace. Come to think of it she has been pretty testy there for the past couple of months and if it was really serious I think we would have noticed something by now. I think I just pay more attention to it. 
I rode my coach's horse Coture again today. I just love her gait, even though she can only walk and trot right now. And the SPOONER SADDLE!!! Oh gosh that is just the saddle to die for! So both ways I was fairly comfy! =)

Gosh. Tomorrow is school. School gets in the way of everything! Even though people are always like "Enjoy school now because when you grow older you'll want to go back to it." But how can you enjoy it when it's sooo boring! Beleive me, I've tried. I just don't think it works out too well. Oh and to top it all off I have to babysitt a four year old kid who is really annoying most of the time, but her mom is paying me good money so I guess I should do something for it. Hopefully she sleeps. Cross your fingers! 
On the plus side, I do have a lesson tomorrow! I'm pretty much set I think. But you can never expect what horses are going to do next so I never go into the ring with a plan. I just let whatever it is take me wherever it's going. I know that sounds kind of stupid, but most of the time it works!

Gotta go take a shower now! 
Night. Tell you how my lesson goes tomorrow.

X equestrian_rider465 
 && Grace


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry!
I was soooo busy the past couple of days that as soon as I got home, I just decided to pass out on my bed.
Anyways .... 

April 15/09 
 
I went on a trail ride with my friend Sam. And BOOOYYY Grace is fast!!!!
Guess how I found that one out? Well, we were in the trails and my friends horse Maestro didn't want to go any further so he turned around and I took a short cut through to get to him faster. Obviously Grace didn't know that and thought that we both got seperated so she was bucking and freaking out!! All of a sudden she broke out into a full gallop and I lost both my stirrups. Luckily I didn't fall off, but it was one of the scariest days of my life!! We both decided after that we were not going to go out on a trail ride without supervision.

April 16/09

I had a lesson this day. Grace was SOOO good. My coach got on her and got Grace to stop bucking for a while. We did a course and my coach said that it was PERFECT!!! I was sooo happy! It was a great comeback from what happend the day before so I was very happy. My next lesson is Sunday so I will make sure to try my best again!!!

April 17/09

Today I used some stain remover stuff on Grace and it worked wonders!! I didn't actually think that it would but it did and I'm very happy about that. God knows she is going to roll again and by the time I see her again, her neck will be all yellow and gross!!!:? lol. Weell at least I know it will work for shows and stuff though. Anyways when I was done I just bareback rode her in the ring for a little bit so she could "air dry" and then I got off and she followed me!!! =D HURRAY!!! lol. Can't wait for my lesson Sunday!!!!

Night Night!!

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

April 18/09

Weell today I think I'm going to the barn. I might ride my coaches horse Coture and my mom might ride Grace. I just love Coture's gait!! Not that I don't love Grace's either but ... 
I think I'm also going to the movies with Kelcie but I don't know. My mom really wants to go to the barn and we want to go to the movies. Well I guess we could go to the barn earlier and then to the movies at a later time so it all works out I guess. We'll see...:wink:

Tell you how it goes after.

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

April 18/09

So I did end up going to the movies with my friend Kelcie and then to the barn second. 
We went and saw the movie Hannah Montana (gotta love her!) and then to the mall. The movie was great even though I saw it once before with my friend Sam. After the movie we went to the mall and I bought a water bottle, a magazine (horsey ofcourse) and some facial cleanser. After I went to the barn with my mom and we just saw Grace and fed her a treat. I didn't want to bug her all that much and because the ring was all wet and muddy so I couldn't have ridden. Tomorrow the temperature is supposed to be +13 and sunny! Yay SPRING!!!! I have a lesson tomorrow. Verryyy excited!!!! I should wash the truck .... 
Tell you how it goes.

Shower time!

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol this is interesting keep writing


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

haha. noooo problemo. =)


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

_April 19/09_

Today was AMAZING!!!!! 
Weeelll, today I wasn't in an all too good mood. I was gunna wash the truck but I just didn't get around to it. Have you ever gotten the feeling where you feel all greasy and stuff? Well that's how I felt today.:-( Anyways ....
I knew that I had a lesson so I tried to perk up a bit. When I got to the barn I brushed Grace really really well cause I was a bit early. I got in the ring and was flexing her head but she was resisting a lot. So my coach got some draw reins and put them on her. They worked soooo well!!!!! I like the draw reins much much much much better then the side reins because with the side reins it always felt like they were hurting her face but with the draw reins it helps your balance as well as flexing her head and YOU control the tension in which you want to flex their head at. And she was soooooooo good jumping!! OMG!!! haha. She was sooo good. It felt like I wasn't even doing anything!!!!
After we were all done, I cooled her out a bit and went to groom her. When I took of all of her tack she was sooo sweaty (no kidding she just did a lot of good work) so I decided to take her back out into the ring to see if she would follow me around everywhere. And she did! She even helped me count strides inbetween jumps!! haha.:lol: It was sooo cute!!! Then when I put her back out she decided to watch the beautiful trafic go by on the highway. She can be soo... ummm .... special. 
Haha. So yes, today was pretty AMAZING!!!!! lol. 
And now tomorrow will ruin everything because it is school again. AGAIN!!!!:evil: I have an idea. Why don't they just quit school all together just so we can all go to the barn everyday and ride and see our wonderful horses. That sounds good, right? Well to me it does. :wink: I have another lesson Tuesday. Tell you how it goes again!!

Shower time!!!

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yea draw reins do help alot thats awesome i agree i love seeing junior


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

haha. i dont know how they did it! they made her move butt!!! lol. they are magic!!! =)


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

April 20/09

Well today I was really sad because it was like SUPER windy and rainy so I couldn't go to the barn.:-( Apparently, it's supposed to rain all day tomorrow and that might mean no lesson!!!!! That sucks. I really do think mother nature hates us. I mean, can you beleive that it snowed here, in APRIL!!!!!:-x Yes, it was almost _another _white easter. 
Anyways, well today was okay I guess.:-| But OMG it was soooo cute!!! A girl in my class lives on a farm (like chickens, pigs, cows. no horses) and she brought in two baby goats!!! They were soooo cute and sooo fluffy and they let them go and walk around and one was trying to eat my teachers shoe and the other went pee on the floor. haha.:lol: But then after they took them away, you could hear them 'baaainng' down the hallway!!! haha. lol. :lol:
OMCHEESEANDRICE!!!!! I am soooooo excited for show season. Gosh, I am really hyper today. :mrgreen: Well there really wasn't much else going on today. If my lesson is still on tomorrow then I will tell you all about it. Pray for the rain to rain alll night and be sooo sunny and no rain tomorrow!!! 

Better go take a chill pill!!!!

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## ridetolive (Apr 20, 2009)

ohhh very good i like it sounds like you have a sweet mare


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

haha. thankyou.  the other day i almost cried cause i thought we were really connected in some way. like best friends or sisters. =)


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

April 21/09

Well I'm at school so I can't talk much but it is drizziling and we had to stay inside. So there is a good chance I may not be able to ride today but my coach might give me a braiding lesson or something like that. Hopefully that is the case but I kinda really wanted to ride today. :-( Maybe the rain will let up but I seriously doubt it. 
And I have to babysit tonight too!!:evil: But the girl I babysit with said (quote) "I'm not going to do anything. I'm too sick." But seriously!!! Then why don't you stay home and not babysit at all!! Instead of me watching her lying on a couch getting my face coloured with markers by a four year old!!!! OKay!!! :-x Jeez. Sorry for my little rant. It's just that I think that's the best way I can get things out all of the time!! lol. 

Tell you what happens later.
Byess.

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol its okay yea i hate when ppl do that why do yuo babysit with another person here its just you the BABYSITTER not BABYSITTER*S* lol


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Because the girl I babysitt with had the job first and she knew I was looking for a job so she let me babysitt with her.  I guess I shouldnt be so mad then.


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

April 22/09

Well I can't talk much again because I'm at school but as I had thought I didn't have a lesson yesterday because it was pouring. :-( So I just brought Grace in to brush her and then my friend Sam came and I told her the bad news. But when she got her horse into the barn the rain let up and the sun came out so we thought that it would be good to ride because we were there anyways. So we threw some tack on and went to the arena. Grace was soooooo good!!! She didn't buck once and I didn't even have the draw reins on!!! I even tightened them up a bit and she started trotting so I told her to stop and she did then I told her to canter and she went without bucking!!! I was sooo happy. And she got both of her leads for the flying lead changes!!! 
I do have another lesson sceduled today, and it looks like it may not rain so HAPPY DAYS!!!! =D

Tell you how it goes!
Hopefully!!

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thats great oh okay cause arent you in canada?


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes.  Cold cold Canada.


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

_April 22/09_

Weelll today I did have a lesson but it was raining again so we did a clipping lesson. Grace was.. well, not very good with the clippers. Let's just say we did have liftoff.:shock: So I took the cute, calm, little fjord pony named Teddy (or The Bear) and clipped him instead. He was very good about it. I clipped all four of his legs. I have another lesson tomorrow. Hopefully it is NOT raining and we do actually get to ride. We did get to clip Grace's bridle path though, and beleive me, she needed it done PRONTO!!!! :lol:
Do you have a certain song for your horse? You know, the song you listen to and you think of your horse? Well I have kinda two. The Climb by Miley Cyrus and Butterfly Fly Away by Miley Cyrus and Billy Ray Cyrus (only the chorus). haha. Just thought I should let that out.:wink: Oh! And also the song I Am by Hilary Duff desribes Grace very well. I think I'll make a post of this. Haha. Tell you when it's up!

Shower Time!

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

OMG!!!! I am sooo very sorry I haven't posted some updates on my journal!!! Well, I'm not too sure where I left off so I'll just blabber on about what I remember. 

Weelll, I remember it being VERY VERY VERY windy and VERY VERY VERY rainy so I know we didn't get much done on the weekend. Yesterday though, we went on a road hack and guess what? Grace was in heat!!! When I was trying to mount her she just kept going in circles and I was getting frusterated, so my coach rode Grace on the hack and I rode the little pony Teddy. He was good, except for one little spook but that was nothing. I have another lesson tomorrow (PRAY IT DOESN'T RAIN!!!!!) and I have a show on the weekend!!! Bringing my laptop so I'll keep you updated!!! !

Talk to you tomorrow .... maybe some pictures!!

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

awesome hope you do


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have to make a quicky here cause we are leaving to go to the barn to leave for the show in 15 minutes.

Sorry, no pics. Forgot to remind my mom to bring the camera but she packed it for the show so I will probably post some pictures from the show. Grace is out of heat and is being sooo good. I've been having problems trailering her so I have to get to the barn early to lunge her so I get the excess energy out and then load her on. Hopefully it goes well. I'm sooo excited for the show!!! I can't bring my laptop (not allowed, dad needs it :-() but I will tell you about it Saturday!!! Kay, byes!

X equestrian_rider465
&& Grace


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

okay bye see you later good luck


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I had to stay an extra day down in New Market cause guess what? Grace wouldn't get on the trailer to go home!!! Luckily, my coach was coming back to teach her other student in the Jumper classes and after he was done, she walked right on like it was her job. :roll: Which I'm very happy about. I just need her to get a little more used to the trailer for the next three weeks. Then, when we load her for Palgrave, she will be a little more used to it.

Anyways, now my results for the show. Well my first division was the Lo/Hi novice Hunter where we had to do three jumping courses and then a flat class. I was against 28 people. In my first jumping course I got a sixth and then in my second I got a reserve (ninth) and then I didnt get a place in my last course of flat class. Then I did my B equitation on the flat and grace got both her leads wrong!!! :-( But then I did the "My First Medal" and got called back in for the ride off (which was a flat class) and then I got another sixth. So I was pretty happy with my performance. 

Weell, I'm at school so i'll see if I can talk to you tonight if I'm not that tired. Pictures will be on soon. Promise. But for now, my teacher is getting kinda suspicious.:shock: Gotta go!!! Byesss!!!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol were not allowed on the internet at my school. thats really good against 28 people is good


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you very much!  Why aren't you allowed on the internet at school? Don't you have to use it for like research and stuff?? lol.

I had a lesson and Grace was really good. No pictures yet. (too lazy to post them but I promise there will be!!!) We learned how to count strides between lines and learn how to feel when we're on the wrong lead. It was really good, and Grace was really good so I was really happy. Gotta Go!!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

thats good and IDK we have to do all our research at home its gay i sometimes sneak on with someones phone that gets internet


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha. At least you get service... our school is in the middle of no where so no matter where you are or where you point your phone, you get no service. =P


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol i sorry


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Everybody!!! I am sooo totally sorry I haven't been giving you updates on my journal but tonights will be long and with those pictures I keep promising!! lol.

So over the past weekend I had to go to my sister's cheerleading competition down in Mississuaga. I was so sad cause then I wouldn't be able to see Grace for a while and not ride her or anything even though my coach Nicole said that she might excersize her. So Friday (the day before we left) me and my mom went down to the barn to see her. I had no intention in riding so I showed up in shorts, rubber boots, a t-shirt and a baseball cap. No riding boots helmet or nothing. My mom said that she wanted to try something with Grace for a sec in the arena so I went out with her. I got on Gracie bareback with her in her halter and just a lead shank and we rode around a bit. Then Grace started following my mom while I was on her. It was so fun!!  

So on Saturday we drove down to Mississuaga. We watched my sister cheerlead and then on Sunday, my mom said "Why don't we stop by Greenhawk?". I was like YESSS!!!! :shock: So we went there with the intentions of buying a fly mask. Just a fly mask. Do you know what we bought? A fly mask, a fly sheet, some paddock boots, two pairs of half chalps, some chill stuff, a dvd, pretty polos, a rain jacket, a vest, and some stud muffins. Not just a fly mask. :lol: So that was like the highlight of my weekend. And when we got back, I got to miss school but then had to go babysitt after. Blech!!! :-x Although, I did make 50 bucks this week. 

I now officially have two coaches, Nicole and Lauren. Although Nicole is my main one. Anyways, So Tuesday i had my lesson with Lauren and we did gymnastic lines or grids which are my favourite!!! Grace was super super super good!!!!! She was being so good and we did bounces which aren't her very favourite. And it had a 2'9 oxer at the end so I was extremely happy with her.

My mom is getting into riding again. She rode Grace the other day ansd she said it felt good to get back on her.  Then my lesson was cancelled (booooo!!!! ) so Nicole said she's do a double over the weekend and we'd do a hack and then have a lesson. My mom said that maybe she could come on the hack too and ride Teddy or something.  I'm really happy for her. 

Okay!!! I gotta go. Pictures will be up today but my camera died so they might be a little late but I really promise there will be pictures so just hang on there!!!! 

Gotta go get my camera!!!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Gracie and Me Jumping










Can you see our new pretty polos? =)


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

you loom really good! I've never heard of any of those places!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

> you loom really good! I've never heard of any of those places!


lol, thank you very much. 

GOSH!!! =O I didn't realize I put doubles on!! Sorry!!! =P


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Today I went out to the barn to ride Gracie cause my lesson was cancelled Thursday cause of the wind. :-x Stupid wind. I think I already told you that.  lol, anyways ... I rode Grace and she was a little bit, ummm, fresh. There was a lot of bugs. She was good for the most part though. When we put her back out the boys (Pheonix and Hudson) came over and she nickered at them and then went for a very long pee and started "winking". So she's in heat. Hurray(sarcasm):-|. Oh my gosh!! It's so sad!! There is this really cute pony named Chase who is in an individual paddock cause when the horses are in heat he tries to mount everybody. Anyways, he looks really really sad cause he's all alone and all he does is stand there looking sad. No one ca nget near him and no one can get a halter on him. So today, I went into his padock and sat there and he came up to me. He was smelling me a bit and so I left and grabbed two roufage cubes and came back out. He was still there so I stuck the ruffage cubes out and he ate them from my hand!!! I was so happy. I think now everytime I go out there I will sit with him and try to get him used to me. Then maybe I can get his halter on and stuff. I feel really bad for him cause it's spring and it's getting hot and no one can get near him to brush him and he has a thick winter coat. :-( I'm gunna see if I can try and work with him. Even though he is my friend's pony, he never really goes out there and works with him. Someone needs him to get used to people and to be trained and stuff so they can sell him, right? So that's what I'm gunna try to do. Wish me luck!!!

I was really happy today. There is this guy I really like and his name is Jacob and I really really like him but I don't really think he's interested in me. I mean, he comes over and talks to me and stuff but just like friend talk. But today he was like hanging out with me all day!!!  And he even asked me for a hug!!! I don't know if he likes me or not. He's kind of playing it both ways, which confuses me more. I always try to play it cool and pretend I'm not interested either but I really don't think it's working that much. But this chick I really really hate is always saying "ohmygosh Danielle loves Jacob and stuff" outload and I'm like shut up!!!! I dont even talk to you!!! And she thinks we are best friends but we are not and she is soooo annoying!!!! She makes me sooooo mad all of the time!!! lol. Sorry for my rant, I just hate people like that. Anyways gotta go!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol don't worry i hate people like that too awwww poor champ is he a stallion or just one of those geldings


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

He is a stallion.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

thats what i figured


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm very sorry I haven't been on here in a while!! :-( But now I have highspeed!! So I'll be on a lot more.  Anyways, it's been a long time since I last wrote. So I'll just fill you in a little. 

Well, last weekend, we just had a show. It was tough competition!!:shock: There were 24 people in one of my divisions. I was so proud of Grace though. We got an eighth in our flat and a fifth in our last course.  (If a class is really big, they award places down to eighth.) In our medal class, there was 17 people and we got a seventh. Then in our training equitation on the flat, we got fourth. So I was super happy. 

Grace is such a good girl.  Today I rode her bareback. We didn't do too much but it was fun anyway. I love riding bareback but I don't do it too much cause (no offense to her:wink she's not very comfortable. I also hit her back alot cause I have no muscles. lol. 

You know how these journals are supposed to be about you and stuff? Well, I just thought that maybe for mine, everyone could get involed. lol. just for fun. So I'll ask whoever is reading this a question and you can reply back with your answer. 
Today's Question:
What was your favourite show? And!! ... Do you like riding bareback? lol.

You don't have to answer if you don't want to.  Just thought it would be fun.

Well, buh byess!! =) 
X Danielle 
 && Grace <3


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I LOVE riding bareback . Thumper has a bony back and a kind of bouncy trot so when we transition down from the canter it really sucks. It's so much fun tho!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i love it and chelsea lately or the soup or whose line is it anyway 

btw welcome back


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome back Iluvjunior!

Haha. I understand how you feel anrz. Grace is the same way. She's got a horrible trot but a fantastic canter and I always hate going back to the walk cause we go through that ugly trot first. lol. :lol:

So today I went out to the barn to ride. (duh) We decided to work on our flat because Grace always anticipates when I shorten up my reins and stuff so we were working on that. And I got my mom to call out 'All Canter Please'. Because whenever Grace hears that she knows what it means and goes without me asking. So I get frusterated and so does she... and let's just say it's not too pretty.:-( Anyways, I'm happy to report that she was a good girl and she listened to me throughout the whole ride. Then after, I got off her and she followed me around. I even ran and she trotted after me. When I looked back at her, it was like she was saying "Where are you going? Wait for me!". lol. :lol: Then I tried to run over a cross rail and see if she'd jump it. She didn't. lol. She stopped, walked over it, and knocked it over!! lol. :lol: It was hilarious. 

So then after we were done in the ring, I brought her back to the barn and got her ready to go outside again. When I was bringing her out she suddenly stopped. I urged her forward but she wouldn't move. She put her head down and started smelling this one spot on the ground. I kept tugging on the lead line, but she wouldn't budge. I had to wait until she was done smelling that one spot for her to move. lol.:lol: It was so funny. Eventually she was done and I put her outside. I just thought it was cute how she was determined to smell it. 
And now!

Today's Question:
Has your horse ever stopped in it's tracks to look/smell/eat/ect. something and you couldn't get him/her to move until they were done? lol.

Well, got to go!!
X Danielle
 && Grace

PS - If anyone is wondering about the little stallion Chase, he's fine now. He has Teddy (a fjord pony) as a pasture pal. Teddy's such a good pony so he doesn't mind. Chase has a lot more spunk to him now. And we got a halter on him. So he's going to be just fine.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't been to very many shows but I <3 Elkrun! It's sooo laid back & easy! =]
and I loove riding bareback!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

**sounds like you had fun!
yess, my horse does that alll the time. he gets scared easily so he always stops to sniff stuff and make sure it's okay. then he gets scared, freaks out, and runs off. xD


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

haha yea old horse chilly we have cows and she used to be a cow horse and she seems to have a cow sense they call it that she can tell what there doing and she wont move til they stop moving! Awww sorry about grace not behaving we all have those days two fridays ago i was bucked off so yea....


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

IheartPheobe, whats an elkrun? 
And I'm sorry to hear that you got bucked off Iluvjunior. But all you have to do is get back on, right? 

So today, I went to the barn to ride, and I was in a tired mood so I really didn't want any crap today. Of course I get some though. I go out to get Grace and usually when I call she comes and no one else. (Like they all know there names.) Grace is in a pasture with a pony named Hope, a baby appaloosa named Cleo, and a chestnut mare named Bunny. So I call, and Grace looks up and walks over. Then Hope freaks out and starts to run behind her. And where ever Hope goes, Cleo goes. So Cleo starts to run behind her too. So Grace freaks out and starts to run and almost runs into me and Hope almost runs into me too. Then when I get to the gate, Bunny's there and Grace hates Bunny. She is soo afraid of her. So whenever Bunny goes near Grace, Grace starts to run away. So I try to bring Grace through the gate, but Bunny is there and bites Grace's butt. So Grace flips out and runs into me and I almost fell over. I had to scream for my mom to come and help me it was so bad! :-( 

So eventually I get Grace in and tack her up and so-so. And I take her out to the ring. I decided to work on some basic flatwork because it was really hot and I didn't want to work her too bad. She was super good and I was proud of her. She listened so well!!! Tomorrow I have a lesson and I'm excited. I'll see if I can get some pics and post them so you can see.  

Today's Question:
Have you ever came to a "close call" with horses? 

well gtg! ttys!
hopefully pics tomorrow

X Danielle
 && Grace <3


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

lol im sorry yea i have horses hungry dark and in a pasture...enough said


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry I didn't write yesterday! I was just so busy! lol. 

Anyways, so my lesson was great!  Grace was so good and she listened very well. I have another lesson tonight. So I will post some more pics. Here are some pics from yesterday:

Grace and I doing a roll back turn. 









Grace, standing looking pretty. 









Grace, standing in the barn. Wandering around :lol: ...









... and then running into me. :shock:









So, it was an overall fun time. 

Guess what? We might be getting a trailer! Yup! I'm so excited. We still don't know which kind though. If you read this thread (http://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/what-trailer-should-we-get-34061/) you can proabably guess how confused we are. 

But then my whole good day turned upside down. My coach Nicole called me and wanted to talk to my mom about Grace's rash. (Grace has had a really weird rash on her side ever since we moved to our new barn.) Because our barn does not have mats, it's just dirt. Nicole said that it could be serious. She thinks it's from the ammonia in her pee, which gets soaked up in the dirt and gives her rashes. Not only that, but this could lead to respiratory problems! Which is super bad since Grace is a working horse.

And to add on to all of the worries, we might have to switch barns. Marcel(the owner) blew up in one of my coaches face and told her that she had to move her horses. So now all of us might have to move too. And I may never see my friend Sam again cause I don't know if we're all going to the same barn!:-( It's just so stressful and everything! We just moved there in the winter! This could be our third move! I hate it. :-x 

Today's Question:
Have you ever switched barns?

Hope fully I will have a good lesson tonite and just forget about it all. Got to go.

X Danielle
 && Grace


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww I'm sorry danielle that must suck I hope you don't have to move no I have never moved the pics aren't showing up for me but i'm on my touch so that might be it!


----------

